# Easton Quivers



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Thought I would give you guys a look at the new quivers from Easton. I am currently using the field style quiver and am loving it. It is so lightweight and has considerably more room for extra doodads than what I had anticipated.

The hip quiver is phenomenal in the amount of room for extras that it has and the lightweight is great also.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice!

I was going to order one when I placed my most recent arrow order, but didn't.

Might have ot get one the next time I need arrows though!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Oh Swerve, we've already seen them. Jarlicker had his at the Hillbilly. :wink:

J/K they are very nice quivers - the only bad comment I've heard about them is the belt. Even Jarlicker can't tighten his enough to keep it up. I suggested he add a set of suspenders.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

How about you send me one of those field quivers....you can only use one at a time

My Angel and I had an accident and it doesn't keep everything in the pouch anymore


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

The quivers are nice . I especially like the light weight. However I do have some nitpicks . Maybe small issues for some 

The top pocket by the belt. I normally like to place the release in this pocket between rounds. However while you can certainly get the release in the pocket it is hard to dig it back out in between targets as it is to narrow for my hands. More of a place to store it between shooting session then a place to store it between targets.

When you un zipper the 'MAIN" or biggest pocket the effort is hampered by the 2nd pocket above it. I had to attached one of those "tabs" on the zipper like you would see on winter coats to allow my hand to swing out a little when unzippering the main pocket. There is only a little space between the two pockets and it is difficult to work straight down when looking for stuff in the pocket. 

The belt is not good. Not enough adjustability and the material seems to stretch requiring you to shore it up a little tighter during the round. However you can't because of the lack of adjustability. I personally have used safety pins to get the right feel that I needed as there was no adjustability in between

My take is skip the belt and purchase the quiver as it is a great value for the money. However there are a few tweaks I would like to see Easton work out


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I have the blue one and like it alot. I wish it had special pocket on the belt pocket for score cards and range marks. Yes I know the lower side pocket works for that I just would like the cards up higher and easier to reach. I am always dropping my cards it gets old after awhile.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> I have the blue one and like it alot. I wish it had special pocket on the belt pocket for score cards and range marks. Yes I know the lower side pocket works for that I just would like the cards up higher and easier to reach. I am always dropping my cards it gets old after awhile.


Actually you only "think" you are dropping your mark cards. Twice, some of us have had to wait at a target while you walked back to find your card - only to later discover that it was in your quiver the whole time. :tongue:

J/K man - I'd wait for you any day on the range - just don't be so late next time in getting there - had me worried yesterday. :wink:


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

I was ready to buy one to replace my old (and looks like it) Vista. Then I found out they're made in China. No thank you!

Dave


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

Dave T said:


> made in China.


Ohh man. That sucks!


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Dave T said:


> I was ready to buy one to replace my old (and looks like it) Vista. Then I found out they're made in China. No thank you!
> 
> Dave


Get used to it.. anything that requires some manual labor to fabricate will soon be, if it's not already, made in some part by asians. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Dave T said:


> I was ready to buy one to replace my old (and looks like it) Vista. Then I found out they're made in China. No thank you!
> 
> Dave


What arrows are you shooting?

You better not be showing up to shoots in the buff:wink:

Don't wear a hat either because just about all the ones I have seen from archery companies are made over yonder....I pulled out some old Hoyt USA hats the other day and everyone of them said made in CHINA


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> What arrows are you shooting?
> 
> You better not be showing up to shoots in the buff:wink:
> 
> Don't wear a hat either because just about all the ones I have seen from archery companies are made over yonder....I pulled out some old Hoyt USA hats the other day and everyone of them said made in CHINA


Yep bout the only thing Made in the USA is Field Archery.......

GET SOME


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Swerve can we get a pic of the field quiver with the pocket open? I checked Jarlickers out...but he doesn't have the field quiver.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Swerve can we get a pic of the field quiver with the pocket open? I checked Jarlickers out...but he doesn't have the field quiver.


Can do. Give me a while.


----------



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

As a matter of principle my wife and I try very hard not to buy things made in China. I prefer Made in USA but that is hard to even find in many cases. I will buy from other countries but still as a matter of conscience try hard not to buy from China.

They are still a communist nation who would like to see us removed as competition in the world markets. They have tried to influence our elections by donating money (laundered) to a particular candidate. They support N.Korea and Iran. They are not our friends or our allies.

Sorry but I am not willing to shrug my shoulders and say "Oh well, nothing I can do about it." My wife and I have walked out of more than one store when we couldn't find anything not made in China...and we tell the manager why we are leaving.

Oh, and BH my arrows are Easton (made in Utah), my risers are made in Italy and my limbs are from Korea and the US.

Dave


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I got my field quiver today.......NICE!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

*Here you go BH*

Hopefully showing the pocket and the doodads stored. not really close to being full. You should see what's in my wife's


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Do the field quivers have tubes???


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

itchyfinger said:


> Do the field quivers have tubes???


they are built in with a hard plastic bottom also...... Great design IMO!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Looks good and thanks:thumb:

I am gonna be in the market for a new quiver shortly.....and it's between this one and another Angel.


----------



## WrongdayJ (May 22, 2008)

Dave T said:


> . . .Then I found out they're made in China. No thank you! . . .



I agree- I also try to avoid stuff from China. . .and as you know it is getting increasingly harder as time goes on. 

This is one of the main reasons I shoot PSE bows. I have been to the PSE factory right here in Tucson, AZ. I KNOW these bows are made right here in the good ol' USA. In all fairness, though, I think they do import some stuff (mostly recurve risers I believe) from Italy. And I think some of their accessory stuff may be made overseas. But the compound bows themselves are USA all the way.

Some other companies may also make fine bows here, too, but I just choose to support the local company in my area.


----------



## Swerve's CEO (Dec 11, 2007)

swerve said:


> Hopefully showing the pocket and the doodads stored. not really close to being full. You should see what's in my wife's


HAHA!! And you and I both know that when you need a tape measure, calculator, back up release, pen, more score cards, golf tees, camera, nocks, a bandaid, tweezers, etc... who do you ask, lol.:wink:


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

I have a new Red Field quiver from Easton for sale in the classifieds. PM me for details. It is $59 shipped and $2 for pay pal since it would cost you more than that to drive to get a money order and then to mail it.


----------



## Timber2wolf (May 7, 2006)

I'm new to archery. I see the difference in the two styles of quivers but I dont know why you would choose one over the other. Easton Field Quiver vs Hip Quiver. Thanks for your help.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Timber2wolf said:


> I'm new to archery. I see the difference in the two styles of quivers but I dont know why you would choose one over the other. Easton Field Quiver vs Hip Quiver. Thanks for your help.


I "think" the idea of the "field" quiver is to keep the arrows in a more vertical position. This would make it quite useful indoors as well.

Often when shooting Field, and practically all instances of shooting indoors, archers may be standing very close to each other. An arrow in the vertical position is less likely to interfere with the other shooter.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Timber2wolf said:


> I'm new to archery. I see the difference in the two styles of quivers but I dont know why you would choose one over the other. Easton Field Quiver vs Hip Quiver. Thanks for your help.


It is really just a personal preference.....I prefer a field quiver for everything....they are more compact and the arrows point back behind me and stay out of the way.

I was also more prone to dumping my arrows out of the regular quiver....:embara:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> It is really just a personal preference.....I prefer a field quiver for everything....they are more compact and the arrows point back behind me and stay out of the way.
> 
> I was also more prone to dumping my arrows out of the regular quiver....:embara:


Because with you a "regular" quiver drags the ground!!!!!!


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> It is really just a personal preference.....I prefer a field quiver for everything....they are more compact and the arrows point back behind me and stay out of the way.
> 
> I was also more prone to dumping my arrows out of the regular quiver....:embara:


2nd that. I had never shot the field style quiver until about a month ago and I am liking it.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

x hunter said:


> because with you a "regular" quiver drags the ground!!!!!!


.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Because with you a "regular" quiver drags the ground!!!!!!


What he said.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

What is strech all quiet now????ukey: I guess I hit a soft spot....


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> What is strech all quiet now????ukey: I guess I hit a soft spot....


He's probably off "guarding" the Classifieds.

BTW Brad: Guess I'm going to have to get some new glasses - all this time I thought your signature said "I *tried *Hinky". I'd been meaning to ask what part you didn't like. :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> He's probably off "guarding" the Classifieds.
> 
> BTW Brad: Guess I'm going to have to get some new glasses - all this time I thought your signature said "I *tried *Hinky". I'd been meaning to ask what part you didn't like. :wink:


The part where he keeps beatin me!!!:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> What is strech all quiet now????ukey: I guess I hit a soft spot....


I didn't know I had to hang out in this thread and wait for you to respond.....:doh:

I think I have had more PMs this week then you have post....so I stay kind of busy......:embara:

BUT why do you act like you are 8'6"....what do you have on me 1"....

short arms and all....can you even reach the bottom of your pockets:noidea:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> I didn't know I had to hang out in this thread and wait for you to respond.....:doh:
> 
> I think I have had more PMs this week then you have post....so I stay kind of busy......:embara:
> 
> ...


You dag on right im the life of the party!!!!!

PM's hold on while I go find you a doggy biscuit!!!!

1" mabey if you jump when you light your farts on fire that will get you up to my heighth!!!!!

Hey can you ride all the rides at the state fair??? Or Family reunion whatever you want to call it!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> You dag on right im the life of the party!!!!!
> 
> PM's hold on while I go find you a doggy biscuit!!!!
> 
> ...


Life of the party....

That is almost as funny as Vince with a lighter....

State fair...when you get outside of towns with a population of over 1000 people they stop State Fairs.....family reunion....you are from the same area my family is from you doofus....and I have met some of your family:zip:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> Life of the party....
> 
> That is almost as funny as Vince with a lighter....
> 
> State fair...when you get outside of towns with a population of over 1000 people they stop State Fairs.....family reunion....*you are from the same area my family is from* you doofus....and I have met some of your family:zip:


Is that the town whose motto is: "Cousins are for practice"?


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Life of the party....
> 
> That is almost as funny as Vince with a lighter....
> 
> State fair...when you get outside of towns with a population of over 1000 people they stop State Fairs.....family reunion....you are from the same area my family is from you doofus....and I have met some of your family:zip:


Life of the party wasnt a joke!!!!!:embara::wink::tongue:

Almost.... Mabey if I had tried it a 2 a.m. Then if I had added it was hot like fire and that I wasnt playin no games!!!!!!!

Crap you got me on that one.... :tsk:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Is that the town whose motto is: "Cousins are for practice"?


Good lord no!!!!! We do not partake in throughbreeding here!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> Good lord no!!!!! We do not partake in throughbreeding here!!!


I said "practicing". :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Good lord no!!!!! We do not partake in throughbreeding here!!!


You got that right....that is West Virginia....he needs to go see BOWGOD....I mean Kobayashi on that one:wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Hornet you and X hunter dont need a field Quiver. I am positive an ankle holster would be the best choice for my two verticlly challanged buddies.
That would be perfect for all the attacks directed towards you both. Duck all the flack and stay low grap for the ankle holster and come out firing.

Guarranteed to work on the likes of bowgod and the other ankle biters.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> Hornet you and X hunter dont need a field Quiver. I am positive an ankle holster would be the best choice for my two verticlly challanged buddies.
> That would be perfect for all the attacks directed towards you both. Duck all the flack and stay low grap for the ankle holster and come out firing.
> 
> Guarranteed to work on the likes of bowgod and the other ankle biters.


Nobody yankned your chain old timer!!! Now go back to the corner and stare at the wall some more


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

X Hunter said:


> Nobody yankned your chain old timer!!! Now go back to the corner and stare at the wall some more


Next time his sight blows up....or whatever else he decides to break....see who offers his help....he can sit in the corner and fix it all by himself:nyah:

Damn Goat Boy....


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Next time his sight blows up....or whatever else he decides to break....see who offers his help....he can sit in the corner and fix it all by himself:nyah:
> 
> Damn Goat Boy....


Yep im gonna grab some popcorn and sit back and watch and mabey laugh a little!!!!!


----------

